# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Brain drain

## thebanktella1

Has anyone else experienced this feeling kinda like your brain is fried can't focus on anything can't even really sit still, can't watch tv , feels like I'm dreaming , can't really keep my eyes open like I haven't slept , like I'm lethargic , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebanktella1

O and like ur eyes goin a bit squint like u struggle to focus on objects kinda like when u sleep to little like over tired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebanktella1

Bump!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebanktella1

Please any one not getting any better it's getting the better of me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

